# Bleeding mid cycle (well more losing womb lining)



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

I have just finished an ivf cycle and have ended up freezing the embryos because I had a bleed the morning ET was planned. When I say bleed that's putting it mildly! I was needing a new sanitary towel every 20 minutes or so, and passing lumps that looked like liver. The largest was about the size of my palm! No real pain or cramping though. It stopped after about 4 hours and nothing since. 

Has anyone else had this and did you find out why? I'm a little worried that it might happen again - but maybe after transfer next time.


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Just read the side affects of Crinone include "unusual or unexpected vaginal bleeding'. I might have my answer.


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

grrrr Crinone!  Hated that stuff!  Not saying it caused your bleeding but it is messy and gross stuff.  If you think it was the cause then ask them to prescribe Proluton Depot or other similar progesterone in oil injections (Gestone is another one).  I will never use Crinone again, and had great success using Proluton, yeah it's a bit ouchy with the im injections in the upper butt, but only once a week and no gross-ness with bits of Crinone falling out and building up inside.


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

It is grim stuff isn't it! And gives me thrush.


----------

